# win or lose



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

when love ends
you can but mourn
the death of love

some will love again
others can only hope
that it may return

the act of love
can crush dreams
or complete you

take heed my friend
the gamble is yours
a losing or winning hand


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice one, escorial. It's always a risk, trusting your heart into the keeping of another. It could go either way and we only find out when it's too late.

I guess it's like sky-diving, in a way. You won't get the thrill if you don't take the risk. Like you say, you take your choice.

btw, second line, the word is mourn.

jen


----------



## LeeC (Nov 7, 2015)

Well said  reminds me of the song The Gambler


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

thanks jen..a subject we will all write about...i think


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

LC....you and Kenny Rogers could be kindred spirits i reckon....cheers man


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 7, 2015)

I like the title. It's appropriate and sets the tone for the overall message. I like how you compare love to a gamble. I couldn't find anything that could be improved or changed. Very cool, man.


----------



## Nellie (Nov 7, 2015)

escorial said:


> .a subject we will all write about...i think



Yes, I think we all write about love and the enormous risks that go into loving someone. Well said.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

cheers the inkwellness...man are we gonna here more about that mouse...i've been hoping....


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

Nellie you a gambler to....it's hard not to be...cheers kidda


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 7, 2015)

My mom said "something fabulous could be around the next corner"... but, if you don't take a gamble and peek... how will you know.. life is full of choices and risks ...and you expressed this very well in this poem. Always a pleasure to read your work my fabulous friend.. gamble a little, but not more than you can afford to lose...


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

thanks Firemajic...i like my cards well shuffled with a stone face that cannot crack....alas the cards hold my fate..thanks


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 7, 2015)

escorial said:


> thanks Firemajic...i like my cards well shuffled with a stone face that cannot crack....alas the cards hold my fate..thanks




even stone can crack enough for the smallest seed of hope to take root, flourish... and grow into something beautiful... gamble on that..


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

i'm all in..what you got...!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 7, 2015)

I removed all the jokers and made SURE the deck is NOT stacked against you..


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Nov 7, 2015)

Another wonderful poem by me old mucker. 

Love is beautiful and I for one can`t help but be in love. Thanks.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

when you find true love on earth you have found heaven dude....thanks man....


----------



## ned (Nov 10, 2015)

an interesting take on love - perhaps a bit simplistic.
I feel poetry should be more deconstructive, exploring the depths. (an old romantic!)

Lord Tennyson has a third way - check out his poem In Memoriam A.H.H.
 - the end of section XXVII (I'm not joking!)

the act of love - is the wrong phrase here
meaning to me, something much more immediate!

cheers
Ned


----------



## escorial (Nov 10, 2015)

Dude I like simplistic....thanks  Ned...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Escorial, this was just spot-on! Good work. I especially liked your final stanza, stamping an irrevocable ending to a poignant poem.

Nice!


----------



## escorial (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks howling wolf


----------

